# Can anyone explain this??



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

1:11pm 2:22pm 3:33 pm 12:12am 12:21am 12:34pm you get the idea right.

When ever I look at the time it's some sort of pattern ?

Do you think this is some sort of OCD?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Yes, I get it all the time. Angels and spirit guides communicate using numbers. Each number sequence has a different meaning or message-.I have a book with the meanings in. Or you just have some strange weird power or both.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I see 3:33 all the time and the number 27 , what does this mean?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

27 means kurt cobain is talking to you and youve reached nirvana lol (He supposedly killed himself at 27-The 27 club) 

333 means the ascended masters or your ancestors are trying to give you a message- you may have an inherited talent for example and should now do something with it. It can also mean don't follow their mistakes.

Maybe the above is true :shock: then, maybe you have a music career but don't join the 27 club.

:wink:


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the explanation Lyns........And Kenny, I always seem to notice 333 as well.

What does 12:12 mean? or maybe it's supposed to be just 12


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I see 3:33 all the time , what does this mean?


It means you're only half evil. :wink: 

I see patterns all the time too; I like what Lynsey said about it, but I also think you may look at the clock a lot more times than just those you keep remembering. I think when you see something that looks like a pattern, you suddenly become aware that you're looking at the clock.

I notice things like this- 12:21. 11:11. 10:01. 12:34. 01:23.

Also, if it's a digital clock, Time seems to freeze for about 3 seconds after the clock strikes a new hour.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

well yeah, I do look at the clock when there is no pattern present, but when there is, it feels like it means something.
I just put it down to trying to find order in chaos.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Im still the same person said:


> well yeah, I do look at the clock when there is no pattern present, but when there is, it feels like it means something.
> I just put it down to trying to find order in chaos.


Your post makes me think about something I always wonder about. How did the universe come to be organized by all of these rules and laws and formulas. How did it come to be so orderly from an explosion when all other explosions always equal chaos. Just ruminating


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

There is meaning thats why you notice it, otherwise you would just think bloody hell i look at the clock alot and not notice the patterns. Plus if you keep getting the same numbers, 330, 303, 00.03 it definitely means something. 1 and 2 combinations are the fruition of our desires, the seeds of your thoughts are beginning to manifest, don't lose that positive focus. Youve worked hard on changing your thoughts, our thoughts manifest our reality, good stuff. I keep getting 555 which is dramatic life changes.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Spirit said:


> There is meaning thats why you notice it, otherwise you would just think bloody hell i look at the clock alot and not notice the patterns. Plus if you keep getting the same numbers, 330, 303, 00.03 it definitely means something. 1 and 2 combinations are the fruition of our desires, the seeds of your thoughts are beginning to manifest, don't lose that positive focus. Youve worked hard on changing your thoughts, our thoughts manifest our reality, good stuff. I keep getting 555 which is dramatic life changes.


That's really cool. I wonder how they figured out what the numbers mean? I wonder what mine mean.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Chaos and order are illusions a bit like free wil verses no free wil..... What we perceive to be chaos has an order to it call it karma or what you want. Order is not static. There is perfect order in chaos but they are just our perceptions, reality transcends both and we see both working simultaneously.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

That's true lyns, wait long enough and you will find order in chaos though, or at least a pattern of sorts.
But Jessie raises a good question....to put it very bluntly, space just sorted itself out....something to think about.

EDIT: Or rather sorting itself out.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

See Buddhism just gives you a completely different way of looking at everything. You can't really argue against it because it makes complete and perfect sense within itself and they're not saying this is so, because this is so, they're saying this is just so.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

I said perfect order in chaos, typos because of phone  . All numbers have meaning jesse. Is there a particular pattern or sequence youve noticed alot recently?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Well.... it's 3:33 am right now.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

I know your question was for Jessie Lyns but like I said the number 333 feels the most prominent and I always always wake up at 11:00 pm...always


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

LOL...if I post this I will have created yet another pattern.......Looks at number of posts.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Im still the same person said:


> LOL...if I post this I will have created yet another pattern.......Looks at number of posts.


That is so weird man.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Thats okay Greg... you wake up at 11.00 because youre full of ideas but arent expressing them, if you get ideas act on them, create them.

And well I already covered 333 jesse, ancestors.... remember your dream you told me about, and I said it was real. Its likely the same thing.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I also see 1221, 1234, 1111, 1001.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I see 1337 and 420 alot.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I see 25:00 alot :shock:

Lynsey wrote:

something about "Kurt Cobain" talking to me.

Kenny responds:

Yea he actually did, he spoke to me in a dream last night and said "KEEENNNNNYYY don't follow my lead and kill yourself when your 27, also....don't look at the clock, it's 3:33" POOF then he vanished.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

He called you POOF kenny? What a fucker.

You do know I wasnt serious dont you? Sometimes you people worry me.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Spirit said:


> He called you POOF kenny? What a flower*.
> 
> You do know I wasnt serious dont you? Sometimes you people worry me.


Lol Lynsey, c'mon, wait....YOU MEAN YOU WEREN'T KIDDING??!!!  **note the "  " **


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

23 is the number


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Lol random, what number Rein, that bloody number 23 eh :roll: is it stalking you?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Ok sorry. Combinations of 2 and 3...

The ascended masters are working with you and are helping you with any projects at this time, everything is going to work out well for you. A new happier phase in life is coming for you.

How you doing Rein? Good I hope.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Kenny the real meaning of 2 and 7 combinations....

If youve applied for a new job, loan ect, then it will be sucessful. If you havent applied but want to nows a good time.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Ok sorry. Combinations of 2 and 3...
> 
> The ascended masters are working with you and are helping you with any projects at this time, everything is going to work out well for you. A new happier phase in life is coming for you.
> 
> How you doing Rein? Good I hope.


No i mean 23 not 2,3 im born at the 23e and there seem to be a movie about the number called 23  and all events in history seems to get back to the number 23 
And i stil feel the same as always fucked up nothing changed.
Hope your doing good either.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Ok. I have no idea WTF you just said.

Im good thanks.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

I have no sound.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Spirit said:


> I have no sound.


The number of your reply is 32 when you turn that around its 23, you post this on 2234 hour on 20 may (notice may has 3 letters) so 20+may=23
You see 23 is everywhere


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

According to the time on my post because of my default settings I posted it at 9.24 pm?? But yeah I see...weird.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

And this is now my 5864 post which added together makes 23. :wink:


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

:lol: lol


----------

